# Bouncehouse/waterslide rentals



## jesse22r (Mar 5, 2008)

Call to reserve your bouncehouse/waterslide rental today. Now offering tables and chairs as well. make your party a hit with a bouncehouse or waterslide. Very easy and affordable way to keep the kids entertained for hours. Call us today to reserve your party. 850-418-3649


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for the bounce house. Great guy he sets it up and takes it down. You dont have to do anything except let the kids play. Thanks Jesse


----------

